# نحو لغة عربية عامية موحدة



## Faris132000

١.) هل يسمح نشر مواضيع مثل هذه التي تتعلق بفكرة حول اللغة ولكن ليست بالضرورة سؤال لغوي؟

٢.) هذا النص طويل

٣.) انا اجنبي

اتكلم اليكم كشخص اجنبي تعلم اللغة العربية في
 السن البالغ. عندما درسنا اللغة درسنا اللغة العربية الفصحى كونها اللغة الرسمية للغة العربية تتمتع باحترام واسع. ولكن بمرور الوقت أدركت كم اللغة العربية الفصحى غير مفيدة. طبعا لا أنكر الحقيقة اني اكتب هذا المقال بها ولا أريد أن اهاجمها ولكن في نفس الوقت اعترف أن اللغة العربية الفصحى لغة غير عملية وغير حيوية لذا علينا أن ندرس أيضا وان نصنع شيء اخر اسمه لغة عربية عامية موحدة.

يقال أن اللغة العربية الفصحى تمثل للغة العربية ما تمثله لغة الكاتب الانجليزي الشهير شيكسبير للغة الانجليزية، اي، اللغة الإنجليزية القديمة. اللغة العربية الفصحى عبارة عن اللغة العربية القديمة. واللغة الانجليزية تركت هذه اللغة وهذا ما فعلته بالضبط اللغة العربية، فاللغة العربية على ما اعتقد انقسمت إلى لهجات عامية معاصرة تحل مكان اللغة العربية الفصحى. مع ذلك فإن المعاهد ما زالت تعلم الطلاب مثلي فصحى. على فكرة من المفارقات أن بالانجليزي يسمون اللغة العربية الفصحى 'اللغة العربية العصرية الموحدة' وهذا على الرغم أنه ليس هناك شيء عصري فيها! تخيل انك تكون طالب اللغة الانجليزية وتتعلم لغة شيكسبير، اللغة الإنجليزية القديمة. الناس ستضحك عليك في الشارع. لكن هذه هي الحالة مع طلاب اللغة العربية الاجانب. نتعلم لغة لا تسمح لنا بالتخالط مع الناس.

لهذا ادعو الى تعليم لغة عربية عامية للأجانب في المعاهد. في نفس الوقت تتكرر المجادلة، 'لكن هناك ٢٢ دولة عربية، اي لهجة ستتعلمها؟' وهذه نقطة صحيحة، اي لهجة ستختارها؟ ليست هناك لغة عربية عامية موحدة فباختيارك لغة عامية معينة هذا سيفصلك عن باقي اللهجات وفي نفس الوقت سيربطك إلى دولة معينة على الرغم أن هذه ليست هويتك الحقيقية. في كثير من الأحيان ينصح تعلم اللهجة المصرية كونها تمثل اكبر عدد الناس وانها مفهومة من بين العالم العربي. ولكن في نفس الوقت اللهجة المصرية فريدة فلا يسهل عليك التخالط مع الناس في دول أخرى.

لهذا ادعو الى خلق لغة عربية عامية موحدة. ادعو الى إنشاء لغة عامية مفهومة من بين الدول العربية. هي لغة عربية عامية يتعلمها الطالب الأجنبي لكي يتخالط مع الناس في الدول العربية دون ما ينظرون اليه كشخص غريب، ويتعلم لغة لا تربطه ببلد معين. اللغة العربية العامية الموحدة لن تمثل بلد معين بل ستمثل العالم العربي بأكمله.

الحالة الحالية لطالب اللغة العربية الأجنبي هي أنه يتعلم لغة شبه ميتة إن لم تكن ميتة. اللغة العربية الفصحى لا تستخدم في الشارع في أي من الدول العربية ولا هي تستخدم في الحديث بين الناس أو في البيوت. اللغة لا تستخدم للتعبير عن مشاعر الفرح أو الحزن أو السعادة أو الغضب. هي ليست لغة حية. وهي ليست مصممة على أن تكون لغة عملية اصلا. ولكن هذا هو الواقع المحزن للطالب الأجنبي: يضيع وقته في تعلم شيء ميت.

لما انا كنت ادرس اللغة تعلمنا القواعد وتدربنا على قراءة مقالات ومشاهدة الاخبار ولكن لم يكن حتى بدأت أن أتابع مسلسلات أو أرى افلام حتى أدركت ما كنت اضيعه. اكتشفت أن اللغة العامية هذه هي التي تستخدم بين الناس وبدونها لن تستطيع التأقلم والاندماج في المجتمع ابدا. كطالب ستظل عائش في واقع خيالي حيث يتكلمون اللغة العربية الفصحى. الشيء الرئيسي الذي يحتاج إلى التغيير هو النظرة الدونية تجاه اللغة العربيّة العامية.

إن لم أكن غلطان أغلبية الشعوب العربية تنظر إلى اللغة العامية على أنها لغة منحرفة وغير صحيحة وغير مثقفة. لكن هذا التفكير غلط. هل شعب من اي ثقافة أخرى سيقول أن لغته منحرفة وغير حقيقية؟ بالطبع لا. اللغة العربية العامية عندها قواعدها وهي حقيقية. من الممكن أن اللغة تغيرت خلال الزمن ولكن هذا لا يعني أنها لغة منحرفة. ولكن يبدو أن العرب خائفين من المشي مع الزمن. اللغة العامية تستطيع أن تشمل كل جوانب الحياة. يمكن للوحات الإرشادية أن تكتب بها. يمكن أن الكتب تكتب بها. يمكن أن الاخبار تبث بها. وبالعكس ستشعر بحيوية أكثر لما ترى لغتك تستخدم في كل مكان. لأن الان اللغة العربية الفصحى بعيدة كل البعد عن الواقع وبالتالي كلما تراها مستخدمة تشعر بأنك بعيد عن الواقع.

أما التفكير انها منحرفة فلها قواعدها كاي لغة. اللغة العربية العامية لغة حقيقية. المثال الأفضل لشرح ما أقصده هو أن تخيل أن كل اللوحات الإرشادية والكتب باللغة الانجليزية ستكتب باللغة الانجليزية القديمة، اي لغة شكسبير. إذا قلت لاي شخص ناطق باللغة الإنجليزية أن كل شيء ستكتب باللغة الانجليزية القديمة وان لغته منحرفة سيفكرانك جننت. الشخص الناطق باللغة الانجليزية يشعر بأنه عائش في الواقع لأن نفس لغته تستخدم في كل مكان. أما الشخص العربي فإن حياته مقسمة بين الواقع حيث تستخدم لغته وواقع خيالي حيث تستخدم اللغة العربية الفصحى.

لا توجد في اللغة الانجليزية الفكرة بأن اللغة الإنجليزية القديمة هي اللغة الحقيقية وان اللغة الحالية هي المنحرفة. هما لغتين ولكن لا واحدة احسن من الأخرى. هو مجرد التماشي مع الزمن. بما أن اللغة الانجليزية الحديثة هي التي تستخدم من قبل الناس فإنها حقيقية. لماذا العرب يرون أن اللغة العربية العامية التي تملك قواعدها وهي حية أنها غير حقيقية؟

انا اؤمن بتبديل اللغة العربية الفصحى بلغة عامية موحدة وانا اتكلم من وجهة نظر طالب عانى من دراسة اللغة العربية الفصحى. انا درست لغة ميتة ما ساعدتني في الدمج مع الناس. بالطبع للفصحى فوائدها مثل تعلم اصول القواعد وقراءة الكتب القديمة ولأسباب دينية ولكن غير ذلك هي ليست مفيدة. تخيل انك تكون في الشارع تقول {اريد ان اذهب الى}. يمكن إذا صنعنا بلد جديد حيث كل السكان ما تعلموا الا اللغة العربية الفصحى من الصغر هي ستفيدك ولكن هذا ليس الواقع.

لما اتكلم عن لغة عامية موحدة كل واحد يقول إن هذا مستحيل لأن كل بلد له لهجته واللغة العربية الفصحى هي اللغة الوحيدة التي تربط الناس. ولكن من خلال تجربتي هناك لغة عربية عامية قائمة الآن وهي تلعب دور ربط البلدان. فالعرب من بين بلدان مختلفة يستخدمون هذه اللغة ولا يستخدمون فصحى. اقصد أن كل شخص إذا استخدم لهجته الشخص الثاني سيفهمه لأن هناك عناصر مشتركة من بين اللهجات وهي اللغة العامية.

على سبيل المثال على ما اعتقد كل اللهجات العربية تستخدم {يروح} بدلا من {يذهب} وهناك امثال أخرى مثل {هناك/فيه} {نعم/ايوا} {الذي/اللي} {يرى/يشوف} {واحدة/وحدة} {أحد/حد}{يجلب/يجيب} {لكن وفقط/بس} {على الشأن/عشان} {اخر/ثاني}{ثم/بعدين} {غدا/بكرة}{انتهاء أو تم/خلاص}. كل هذه الأمثال مشتركة. وايضا لا لهجة تستخدم {لا} لنفي الفعل {لا اريد/ما اريد}ولا لهجة عربية تستخدام كلمات مثل {الان} أو {لماذا} أو {ماذا}. النقطة الرئيسية هي أن هناك لغة عامية موحدة قائمة تستخدم من بين كل الشعوب العربية. كل ما يحتاج هو توثيق هذه اللغة.

في نفس الوقت انا اعترف أن ليست كل اللهجات العربية نفسها بعض وكلما هناك تشابهات فإن هناك اختلافات. بمعنى آخر أساس اللغة العامية قائم مع وجود تنوع لكل لهجة. وهذا يعتبر جزء من عملية صنع لغة عامية موحدة. لابد من إقامة مؤتمر او ما شابه حيث يتم الاتفاق على قواعد ومفردات اللغة العامية هذه أو ما يمكن أن تعرف باللغة العربية العصرية حتى وإن هذه العملية اضطرت إلى التصويت. وهذا حتى طالب اللغة العربية يتعلم لغة قريبة من الواقع الحالي بدلا من لغة قديمة.

بتعلم ما اسميها اللغة العربية المعاصرة يسهل للطالب التأقلم مع الناس وأن يفهمهم وكذلك يفهمونه عكس أن يضحكوا عليه. انا كطالب اللغة اتذكرأنهم كانوا يعلمونا الاعراب قبل أن نتعلم عامية. تخيل كم كانوا مستعدون لتعمق في لغة ميتة قبل أن يعلمونا لغة تستخدمها الناس. فهناك تحيز كبير ضد عامية لصالح الفصحى. هناك حاجة ماسة للصنع لغة عامية موحدة للطالب الأجنبي.

من الأشياء الغريبة التي تدل على النظرة الدونية تجاه اللغة العامية أن أكثر القواميس لا تضم كلمات عامية في محتوياتها. فالطالب الأجنبي الذي يسمع كلمة جديدة من العامية يمكن أن لا يتعلم معناها بحكم انها لا تندرج في القاموس. هذا من الأشياء التي فعلا تحزني لأن هذه الكلمة حقيقية تستخدمها ناس ومع ذلك القاموس يريد أن يخلق عالم خيالي حيث الناس يتكلمون اللغة العربية الفصحى فقط والعامية لغة منحرفة. اعيد مرة أخرى: لا يمكن أن اللغة التي تستخدمها الناس تكون لغة منحرفة.

انا اعترف أن صنع لغة عامية موحدة قد يعني الموت الحقيقي للغة العربية الفصحى بمعني أنها قد تستبدل فصحى في مجالات مثل البرامج الوثائقية واخبار التلفزيون والصحف اي كل المجالات التي تستخدم فصحى حاليا. الان هو سابق الأوان أن نعرف كيف ستستخدم اللغة العامية الجديدة وما إذا ستبدل فصحى في هذه المجالات أو إذا فصحى ستحافظ على مكانها. يمكن هناك من يؤمن أن هذه المجالات مثل الاخبار لا يمكن البث بها إلا بالفصحى. ولكن إذا افترضنا أن عامية تبدل فصحى ما المشكلة في ذلك؟

العامية الموحدة ستكون عبارة عن لغة عربية عصرية فما المشكلة في استخدامها في الاخبار؟ هل الاخبار الانجليزية لا تستخدم اللغة الانجليزية العصرية, أو يجبرون أنفسهم على استخدام لغة شكسبير كأنهم رجعوا ٥٠٠سنة؟ نقطتي أن لا بأس في استخدام لغة عربية عصرية بدلا من فصحى. في هذه الحالة فصحى ستشبه تماما ما هي عليه اللغة اللاتينية الان.

اللغة اللاتينية هي ام كثير من اللغات الأوروبية أو اللغات الرومانسية ولكنها تعتبر لغة ميتة لا احد يتكلمها في حياتهم اليومية الا في الفاتيكان وذلك لاسباب دينية. اللغة العربية الفصحى اليوم تشبه اللغة اللاتينية إلى حد كبير بما انها ام كل اللهجات العربية وأنها لغة قديمة لا تستخدم اليوم وان لها أهمية دينية كبيرة. من المفترض أن اللغة العربية الفصحى تكون ما هي عليه اللغة اللاتينية اليوم، اي لغة تستخدم لاسباب دينية ومن قبل لغويين مهتمين باللغة. ولكن بفضل إحترام الشعوب العربية للفصحى ونظرتهم الدونية تجاه اللغة العامية وعدم قدرتهم على صنع لغة عربية عصرية فإنها لا زالت تستخدم في مجالات سبق أن ذكرتها. مع ذلك فصحى لن تموت كليا بسبب أهميتها الدينية وستستخدم في مجالات دينية. فوق هذا فصحى ستظل مادة يتعلمها طلاب في المدارس؛ الفرق في المستقبل سيكمن في مدى استخدامها في الحياة.

هناك تشابه اخر بين اللغة الانجليزية واللغة العربية الفصحى وهو لغة الاكاديميا. فاللغة العربية الفصحى تشبه اللغة الانجليزية التي تستخدم من بين الاكديميين والطلاب في كتابة بحوثهم واوراقهم. اللغة هذه رسمية جدا وتستخدم مفردات ومصطلحات لا تستخدم في الحياة العادية. فمن هذه الناحية فصحى تشبه لغة اكاديميا الانجليزية ويمكن القول إنها عبارة عن لغة تقع بين اللغة الانجليزية القديمة ولغة الأكاديميا. فهذا يعد فائدة للفصحى ومحل استخدام محتمل ولكن نطاق استخدام لغة أكاديميا محدود جدا وليس من المفترض تعلمها مثلما تعلم فصحى اليوم خاصة فيما يخص الاجانب.

بالاخير انا اؤمن ان توثيق العامية ستنتج في كثير من الفوائد يمكن أهمها التقدم الى الواقع. يبدو أن العرب يريدون العيش في واقع قبل القرون ولا يريدون التأقلم بالواقع الحالي. اللغة العربية الفصحى ليست لغة الوقت الحالي ويجب الاعتراف بذلك. يمكن أن تبقى محل الدراسة بما في ذلك طلاب مدارس. لكن هي ليست لغة الاستخدام وهو ليس منطقيا أن يجعلها العكس خاصة فيما يتعلق طلاب اللغة العربية الاجانب. حان وقت التخلي عن خوف اللغة العربية العامية والاعتراف بأنها هي اللغة العربية الحقيقية وان نضعها في مكانتها الصحيحة.​


----------



## HotIcyDonut

في "لتحيا اللغة العربية: يسقط سيبويه" لشريف الشوباشي، يجادل المؤلّف أنّ علينا أن نسمح بتبسيط للغة الفصحى وفكرته: أدمغة الناطقين بالفصحى تضيع وقتًا طويلًا لمعالجة المعلومات اللغوية، فيؤثّر هذا سلبيًا على التنمية العربية لأنّ القواعد اللغوية العربية معقّدة  بصورة غير معقولة، فالتعامل مع أحكام اللغة  يتطلّب بذاته كثرة موارد عقلية، فلا يبقى شيئًا للإبداع والابتكار. لذا في رأيه، نحتاج بشكل متزايد إلى تسبيط نحوي، على سبيل المثال، يريد إزالة المثنّى، فسيقى المفرد والجمع فقط ولا شيء غيرهما. من الناحية النظرية، قد يكون كلّ هذا فكرةً جيدةً، لكنّ المسلمين ربّما سيرتجفون منها، فالفصحى لغة القرآن وتكون بذلك، نوعًا ما، لغةً مقدّسةً فلسيت قابلةً للتطوّر وإلّا فهذا مؤامرة مزعومة أو استمجاد شخصي. بالإضافة، ماذا عن الذين يحبّون اللغة كما هي أصلًا؟​


----------



## WadiH

اللغة العربية ليست "لغة مقدسة" لدى المسلمين هذه فكرة غربية وتعبير مترجم ولا معنى لها لدى المسلمين.  المسلمون يريدون أن يفهموا القرآن ويلمّوا بمعانيه وهذا يستلزم الحفاظ على العلوم اللغوية ودراستها جيلاً بعد جيل لكي لا يذهب العلم بالقرآن لكنه لا يمنع من تطور اللغة مع الزمن في المجالات الأخرى، والفصحى التي في العصور الإسلامية الوسيطة غير التي في القرآن كما أنها غير التي في العصور المتأخرة، وهي بدورها تختلف عن الفصحى المعاصرة وإن كانت كلها لغةً واحدة.

من ناحية تعقيد القواعد أخي @HotIcyDonut
أنت تجيد الروسية، أليس كذلك؟ هل قواعد الروسية قواعد بسيطة وهل هي أقل صعوبة و"تعقيدا" من قواعد العربية الفصحى؟ أنا عن نفسي حاولت تعلّم اللغة اليونانية ولم أجد قواعدها بأبسط من قواعد الفصحى بأي شكل


----------



## HotIcyDonut

@WadiH
قد تكون لغتي الروسية غير منطقية عندما يأتي الأمر للنحو، وأحيانًا أعاني في استخدام الحالات وإن كانت لغة الأمّ. لكنّها على الأقلّ مشابهة جدًّا للعربية في بعض الجوانب (مثلاً كلتاهما لديهما ترتيب الكلمات الحرّ لحدّ ما). يقول الجميع هناك في الغرب إنّ الفصحى صعبة، لكن إن سُئِلْتُ عنها، فإنّها بالنسبة لي أسهل للتعلّم من الإنجليزية في بعض الموضوعات، مثال: لسبب ما، لا أحبّ المقام إذا كان ينبغي لي التعامل مع اثنى عشر زمنًا نحويًا  

أمّا حول قداسة اللغة، فلم تكن الفكرة مبنية على "القرآن جاء عربيًا" فقط يا زميلي، فحسب بل على حديث (ومقتبَس عند أهل السنّة والشيعة الإمامية على حدّ سواء، ربّما ضعيف أو غريب، لا أعرف هذا، لستُ من صفّ علماء الحديث، بل رأيتُه غير مرّة) الذي رُوِيَ فيه أنّ اللغة العربية هي لغة أهل الجنّة. مفهوم خاطئ مأخوذ من الحديث؟ ممكن، لكنّه سائد عند الناس الذين يصبرون بينما يتعلّمونها. كغير مسلم، أنا شخصيًا مهووس وبدأتُ تعلمّها لأنّها بدت في غاية الروعة للأذن، لم يكن لديّ أيّ سبب ديني. قد يصبح تبسيط القواعد مفيدًا للطلّاب من جانب التكلّم اليومي، لكنّه أيضًا جزاء شديد وقد يذيق كلَّ طالب مثلي كأس القرح الممتلئة إذ سيجعل اللغة أقلّ جمالًا​


----------

